# 02 MAXIMA POOR GAS MILEAGE



## whitemaxima02 (Apr 8, 2005)

2002 MAXIMA gas mileage has dropped from 24mpg city to 18-19mpg which equates to less than 300 miles per tank full. It started when a sensor went bad and the dealership was supposed to replace it, but I believe they only reset my computer to read the bad sensor as being good. Help!!! I need answers, or it will be traded. The car has only 38k miles on it.

Thank! :fluffy:


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Possibly a bad o2 sensor. Any idea what sensor it was supposed to be?


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

whitemaxima02 said:


> 2002 MAXIMA gas mileage has dropped from 24mpg city to 18-19mpg which equates to less than 300 miles per tank full. It started when a sensor went bad and the dealership was supposed to replace it, but I believe they only reset my computer to read the bad sensor as being good. Help!!! I need answers, or it will be traded. The car has only 38k miles on it.
> 
> Thank! :fluffy:


definately sounds like a bad 02 sensor, but even if the dealership reset your "service engine soon" light, it still would trip again. Id definately get it checked out because running rich really isnt good for your internals because of the extra heat generated.

also, i had the same problem in my 01 maxima and it ended up being a bad y-pipe, which was fixed under the federal emissions warranty. also, i noticed that i get NOTICEABLY better gas mileage by using Sunoco or Mobil or Shell rather than Citgo or US GAS (i.e. no name places). Generally places like CItgo or USGAS are brokers and dont put detergents or as much detergents as Sunoco, leading to diminished gas mileage.


----------

